
Rand study uncovers income shift to the top 1% - Reedx
https://www.fastcompany.com/90550015/we-were-shocked-rand-study-uncovers-massive-income-shift-to-the-top-1
======
seigando
"The median worker should be making as much as $102,000 annually—if some $2.5
trillion wasn’t being “reverse distributed” every year away from the working
class. "

Here's a link to the study:
[https://www.rand.org/pubs/working_papers/WRA516-1.html](https://www.rand.org/pubs/working_papers/WRA516-1.html)

